# The pronunciation of  תֶּרֶד



## Diadem

Since this word has two syllables, I would suppose according to the general rule of stress in Hebrew grammar that it would possess _milra_ stress, thus be pronounced _te-RED_. But, according to most websites (e.g., here), it is pronounced as _TE-red_, as though it possesses _mil'eil_ stress. Why is this? Is it simply an exception?


----------



## tFighterPilot

It is mil'el, like many other similar words, like Yeled, Kelev and Melekh.


----------



## arielipi

lol. TE-red is a vegetable while te-RED is get down [from something, e.g. table, tree]


----------



## Flaminius

Two consecutive segol's (∵ placed under the consonant) is usually pronounced mil'el.  _Tered_ (vegetable), _yeled_, _kelev_ and _melekh_ all belong to this class.  _Tered_ (a verb conjugation) has two tsere's  rotated 90 degrees), thus is pronounced milra.


----------



## Tararam

The vegetable is always TE-red.
te-RED is a conjugation of the verb "to get/go down/descend" in the second singular masculine (you - singular masculine).

There are Hebrew words that mean different things when different stresses are used. Unfortunately, no actual rule is given for these, just need to memorize them.


----------



## tFighterPilot

Tararam said:


> The vegetable is always TE-red.
> te-RED is a conjugation of the verb "to get/go down/descend" in the second singular masculine (you - singular masculine).
> 
> There are Hebrew words that mean different things when different stresses are used. Unfortunately, no actual rule is given for these, just need to memorize them.


Actually all Hebrew nouns which fit the pattern קֶטֶל are pronounced in Mil'el.


----------



## amikama

tFighterPilot said:


> Actually all Hebrew nouns which fit the pattern קֶטֶל are pronounced in Mil'el.


And also קֵטֶל (tzere-segol) and קֹטֶל (holam-segol).
These three patterns are called סגוליים (segolate).


----------



## Tararam

I was talking about words like: tered, ta'am, boker, roshem that mean different things if one uses a different stress.


----------



## Diadem

amikama said:


> And also קֵטֶל (tzere-segol) and קֹטֶל (holam-segol).
> These three patterns are called סגוליים (segolate).



Thank you! That knowledge is very helpful!


----------

